# Jeb Bush



## TG

I'm an outsider looking in, would love to know how you guys see Jeb Bush, would he be an acceptible president?

What would a Jeb Bush-Hillary Clinton matchup in 2016 look like? | MSNBC


----------



## Diver

I think it is early to settle on a candidate, but vs. Hillary, Jeb Bush would be an easy choice.


----------



## Old SF Guy

I will not vote for another Bush.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

old sf guy said:


> there is no way in hell i'm voting for another bush....not because he's a bad choice, but we are going to rally folks so hard towards hillary that she will win by a huge margin.


exactly!


----------



## TG

That makes a lot of sense, OSFG, thanks for the run-down.


----------



## Ripon

I can't imagine voting for Jeb in a primary, but in a general I'd rather have him then hildabeast.....


----------



## Moonshinedave

I wrote this in another thread, but I'll repeat, Jeb Bush might make a great Prez, so might Mitt Romney. But I really don't think the majority of Americans are going to vote for another Bush, nor for someone who lost the last presidential election. I believe if the republicans run either, it will only serve as a sure win for whomever the democrats runs. Unfair?, you bet, but I believe that is how it is.


----------



## TG

Do you think Chris Christie is a good candidate to run for president?


----------



## Old SF Guy

TorontoGal said:


> Do you think Chris Christie is a good candidate to run for president?


a Conservative candidate in the most left leaning state is like a right leaning leftist in any normal state.


----------



## Diver

TorontoGal said:


> Do you think Chris Christie is a good candidate to run for president?


I live in NJ. He is probably as good as this screwed up state can do for governor, but I see no reason why the country should elect him President. The media cares about him because they see him as a centrist Republican, but if we are going to have a centrist Republican I would take someone like Romney or Jeb Bush first.

I doubt if he would survive the primary contest. If we have a conservative Republican candidate I could understand the mistake of taking him on as a VP candidate, but that would be a mistake and we would probably wind up with a Democrat win.


----------



## Old SF Guy

No offense for bringing him up


----------



## HuntingHawk

I was a Florida resident the eight years he was governor here. Everything he seemed to do was proactive. From a state that was in the black to a state that was in the red his first two years as governor.

I forget which hurricane it was that stuck south Florida. He told the state police to close the southbound lane of the turnpike & make it north bound & open all toll booths with no tolls so as not to bottleneck traffic. He didn't care if it took construction trucks to block south bound ramps, make it happen. That has been done twice since then.

Also he set up evacuation escape routes. And all gas stations along the route had to have enough backup generators to atleast pump gas. Two years to get it done & the state would pay half the cost.

He implemented prepaid college funds for Florida residents. Charlie Christ screwed that up when he became governor.

JEB Bush also set up that anyone could email him with their concerns. Ofcourse he had people screening those emails & sending to the appropriate offices.

Something I really liked about him was at one time he stated the governor didn't have to be an expert on everything. Its about having a staff with the right people in the right position.

I think he would make the best president we have had sine Ronald Reagan.


----------



## TG

Guys, remember, I'm a foreigner, have some mercy... All honest questions, I just want to learn more on this subject.


----------



## Ripon

I encourage everyone to encourage Christie to run. He'd be great. He just needs to run on the democratic primary not the republican one.



TorontoGal said:


> Do you think Chris Christie is a good candidate to run for president?


----------



## Jeep

If he wins the nomination, he will be who I vote for. But he is not my choice.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Wow -- where to begin?

Jeb does not have conservative credentials to please the hard core. 

However, he is a very smart, decent, and honorable man. He has genuine concern for the problems that face this country. And unlike the Commie that is in there now, he would put his heart and sole into the job. So, YES, I will definitely vote for him IF he is the Republican nominee. I will not vote for him in the primaries -- I will be voting for Ted Cruz.

But unlike a lot of conservatives -- I absolutely refuse to cut off my nose to spite my face. Like I said, if he is the candidate, then I will willing make my trip to the voting booth to pull the lever for him. Maybe he will only please me 90% of the time, but that trumps 0% of the time any day of the week.


----------



## Old SF Guy

I would prefer Perry or Scott Walker. Someone with a record that can be defended....and I think Perry's legal stuff will be over well before that. BUt I think Cruz is a bust, as is Rand Paul, simply due to their affiliation to the Tea Party..sadly a mark to the impact media has on the non-politically affiliated in the US. 

I actually could care less who wins...I am more concerned with giving our Republican party pundits the old heave-ho for being pale pastels of the democratic party canvas. No real difference in them...i.e. they "the Republican lead House" just approved a FY15 budget that eliminates their ability to impact anything the president wants to do within the budget for the rest of the Fiscal year. In essence they just cut their own balls off of the Republican Majority in the House and senate for the next 10 months.


----------



## Ripon

Romney is likely the only "centrist" I could vote for in a primary.


----------



## GasholeWillie

Just watched a report/interview with 2 political strategists. Currently, there are 23 persons on the R side that are eyeing a run for POTUS. Plenty are meeting with the bundler fund raisers to see if it might be feasable to run.

Hillary will likely run. Bush will likely run. I see little difference between the 2. Both want open borders, both like common core education, both like Obama care, both want to further expand the size and scope of govt. A general consensus of the interview was that whoever runs better articulate a plan to change our current course. The voters sent that message this last election cycle. We ended up with 1 party in charge of legislation and 2 wienies leading the way (McConnell & Boner)


----------



## rice paddy daddy

HuntingHawk said:


> I was a Florida resident the eight years he was governor here. Everything he seemed to do was proactive. From a state that was in the black to a state that was in the red his first two years as governor.
> 
> I forget which hurricane it was that stuck south Florida. He told the state police to close the southbound lane of the turnpike & make it north bound & open all toll booths with no tolls so as not to bottleneck traffic. He didn't care if it took construction trucks to block south bound ramps, make it happen. That has been done twice since then.
> 
> Also he set up evacuation escape routes. And all gas stations along the route had to have enough backup generators to atleast pump gas. Two years to get it done & the state would pay half the cost.
> 
> He implemented prepaid college funds for Florida residents. Charlie Christ screwed that up when he became governor.
> 
> JEB Bush also set up that anyone could email him with their concerns. Ofcourse he had people screening those emails & sending to the appropriate offices.
> 
> Something I really liked about him was at one time he stated the governor didn't have to be an expert on everything. Its about having a staff with the right people in the right position.
> 
> I think he would make the best president we have had sine Ronald Reagan.


Absolutely! I think he would make an excellent president. If the (R)'s controlled both houses of congress.
For the record, I voted for him twice. He did a great job as governor.


----------



## Chipper

People forget Reagan finally won an election on his 3rd try. Yes, he lost twice and the 3rd time was the charm. 

Forget Walker, you can't have my Governor. Cause if he's gone I'm sure the union libtards will get a dumbocrat in office.

I'm sure someone better than Jeb will step up and run. If he's are only choice get ready for ole Bill back in the white house.


----------



## Diver

TorontoGal said:


> Guys, remember, I'm a foreigner, have some mercy... All honest questions, I just want to learn more on this subject.


? What part of this is giving you difficulty? The opinions are about the candidates, not about your questions.

The simple fact is we have a two party system that is pretty polarized. To win the nomination you have to please the core of the party and that can make it hard to win the overall election.

You've asked about two centrist Republicans in a forum populated mostly by conservatives. These are folks who would vote for someone other than a Bush or Christie in a primary and be less than enthusiastic in the general election. The responses have nothing to do with you.


----------



## Old SF Guy

HuntingHawk said:


> I was a Florida resident the eight years he was governor here. Everything he seemed to do was proactive. From a state that was in the black to a state that was in the red his first two years as governor.
> 
> I forget which hurricane it was that stuck south Florida. He told the state police to close the southbound lane of the turnpike & make it north bound & open all toll booths with no tolls so as not to bottleneck traffic. He didn't care if it took construction trucks to block south bound ramps, make it happen. That has been done twice since then.
> 
> Also he set up evacuation escape routes. And all gas stations along the route had to have enough backup generators to atleast pump gas. Two years to get it done & the state would pay half the cost.
> 
> He implemented prepaid college funds for Florida residents. Charlie Christ screwed that up when he became governor.
> 
> JEB Bush also set up that anyone could email him with their concerns. Ofcourse he had people screening those emails & sending to the appropriate offices.
> 
> Something I really liked about him was at one time he stated the governor didn't have to be an expert on everything. Its about having a staff with the right people in the right position.
> 
> I think he would make the best president we have had sine Ronald Reagan.


Hunting hawk...good post.


----------



## HuntingHawk

I don't trust Christie to be able to put a staff together as he had proven with the toll fiasco.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Don't worry. If Christie makes it more than halfway thru the primaries we'll know it's rigged.


----------



## James m

TorontoGal said:


> Do you think Chris Christie is a good candidate to run for president?


It would be great for his health if he ran anywhere....
I don't know enough about jeb bush to say much yet.


----------



## bigdogbuc

I would vote for Jeb, only if he was running against BroomHillary...

I wish we had a good candidate, rather than having to pick between the lesser of the two evils.


----------



## Diver

bigdogbuc said:


> I would vote for Jeb, only if he was running against BroomHillary...
> 
> I wish we had a good candidate, rather than having to pick between the lesser of the two evils.


You would prefer the lesser of six evils?


----------



## bigwheel

TorontoGal said:


> I'm an outsider looking in, would love to know how you guys see Jeb Bush, would he be an acceptible president?
> 
> What would a Jeb Bush-Hillary Clinton matchup in 2016 look like? | MSNBC


He is a RINO like his Daddy and his brother. His Mama says he is smarter than his brother but he dont seem so. The smart money is on Ted Cruz.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Something JEB Bush did here in Florida is declared the state one language. What that means is if you don't speaka da English & need an interpreter you are responsible for providing it.

Something that became a PITA for many Floridians but was for the better was the crackdown on driver's license. Intent was to stop illegals from getting them in Florida. Required actual birth certificate to get a driver's license plus two forms of photo ID plus three business pieces of mail with current address.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Jeb Bush v Hilliary Cliton= Disaster either way!


----------



## Prepared One

I am withholding judgement till I see who the players are and what they say. My only hope is that someone steps up and tells me it's OK to be an american again. To tell me honestly what he thinks and how he intends to bring this country back. Don't misunderstand me, I am proud of this country and proud to be, and fortunate, to be an american, But our house is out of order guys......we are on the wrong path and somehow we have to get back on the right path. Getting us back to what this country was founded on will take a strong man of courage. Someone with conviction and insight. Someone who will stand on his on two feet, make decisions, and stand by them. A man who knows what's right, knows what needs to be done, and sees that it is done irregardless of the political wind or what is politically expedient. Make me beleive this country can be what it once was. Show me something besides lip service and self gratification damn it! Let me have respect for our president once again.

Just sayin.


----------



## Maine-Marine

rice paddy daddy said:


> Don't worry. If Christie makes it more than halfway thru the primaries we'll know it's rigged.


1/2 way/// lol... if he makes it 1/4 of the way....


----------



## shootbrownelk

Diver said:


> I think it is early to settle on a candidate, but vs. Hillary, Jeb Bush would be an easy choice.


 Yeah, Jeb Bush would be an easy choice. If you happen to be an illegal alien. The brother of George W. who gave us the "Patriot Act".
More of the same. He's no gun rights champion either. The only choice that would be worse is Chris Christie...NO thanks.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Don't worry so much about Hillary, Elizabeth Warren is a contender who may knock old Hillary out of the race. I think Hillary (and Bill) have way too many skeletons in their closets. Warren would be twice as bad as Hillary would. She's younger and for sure better looking and more electable I believe.


----------



## Kauboy

I'm not a fan of "dynasty families" in any form or fashion.
We've had 2 already, let's leave it at that.

The founders didn't intend for only a few families to lead the political world.

How many of you are aware that the Bush family descends from King George?


----------



## GasholeWillie

shootbrownelk said:


> Don't worry so much about Hillary, Elizabeth Warren is a contender who may knock old Hillary out of the race. I think Hillary (and Bill) have way too many skeletons in their closets. Warren would be twice as bad as Hillary would. She's younger and for sure better looking and more electable I believe.


When was the last time you had your eyes checked? I hope to God this is not how you decide to cast your vote.


----------



## csi-tech

Nope, Rick Perry, Cruz ticket suits me better. Not interested in Romney again either.


----------



## Diver

csi-tech said:


> Nope, Rick Perry, Cruz ticket suits me better. Not interested in Romney again either.


I don't think Romney is even interested in Romney again. He just keeps popping up on polls due to name recognition.


----------



## Danm

Ripon said:


> I can't imagine voting for Jeb in a primary, but in a general I'd rather have him then hildabeast.....


either way there both c.f.r. there both bilderburg group both cut from same cloth on oppisit sides of the same shirt. either way nothing will change look through history in general nothing changes much ever its all propaganda big corprate owns this country look for whats best for them and youll see it will happen corprate welfare payouts to big companies is some where about 100 billion a year Supersized and Subsidized: The Top 8 Corporate Welfare Recipients ebt cost $23,428,328 America: The Food Stamp Nation but we have been trained to complain about EBT when facts dont add up but my point Bush/clinton just dont matter big corprate will be the only ones to have it better


----------



## TG

OK Every time I hear Romney's name, "folders full of women" phrase shoots through my brain because that's all I was hearing on TV here…


----------



## Kauboy

C'mon, folders full of women is better than women full of folds, right?

I kid, I kid.
Big can be beautiful.


----------



## Titan6

I dont like the Bush's i think they are all Rhinos i would vote against Jeb Bush all the way up to the final election but between Bush or Hillary the lessor of two evils would be Bush which hes is as purple as they come....


----------



## TG

I love watching American presidential campaigning unfold, it's absolutely crazy, exciting and sensational… When the election day finally arrives, even I want to vote haha


----------



## Danm

Titan6 said:


> I dont like the Bush's i think they are all Rhinos i would vote against Jeb Bush all the way up to the final election but between Bush or Hillary the lessor of two evils would be Bush which hes is as purple as they come....


 wouldnt worry to much about Jeb Bush or hillary I worry about the whole lesser of two evils the country really wasnt meant to be that way,we alowed are rights to be taken a long time ago and now we settle for the scraps we get thrown.


----------



## Dubyagee

It will be bush or clinton unless we get organized and get behind a decent pick.


----------



## shootbrownelk

GasholeWillie said:


> When was the last time you had your eyes checked? I hope to God this is not how you decide to cast your vote.


 Just got new glasses, and you're going to tell me that Hillary Clinton is better looking than Warren, then you are the one that should get his eyes checked. Besides, I'd never vote for a Democrat.


----------



## Boss Dog

I wouldn't mind immigrants getting drivers license if they are different color or layout from the norm to clearly indicate they are not U.S. citizens.

Jeb Bush is only slightly more conservative than his brother "W", definitely not as far right as I would like (think, Jesse Helms!).
But he has a genuine connection with the Hispanic community which would help him in the general election.

Mitt, I think, is smarter in economics but either of them is a consolation candidate for me. I guess I would hold my nose pull the lever for either of them. 
Unless... about 6 real conservatives bolted the GOP and started a new party or joined something like the Constitution Party. They could be leaders of an instant voting block and have more influence. 

I'm concerned about Perry's abilities in a tough spot. He's gotten flabbergasted a couple times in debates and interviews and just doesn't appear real confident to me. 
I'm concerned that Ted Cruz would some how be blocked out due to his dual citizenship. I know he renounced his Canadian citizenship but, the media would have a field day with it and marginalize him. 

Hillary is popular with her base but the Dem elites hate her. They will undermine her anyway they can. That's how Barry got where he is.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

TorontoGal said:


> I'm an outsider looking in, would love to know how you guys see Jeb Bush, would he be an acceptible president?
> 
> What would a Jeb Bush-Hillary Clinton matchup in 2016 look like? | MSNBC


Just another LOOSER put forth and supported by the Republican In Name Only Party. If this is the best they got, I might as well stay home or just suck it up and pull the lever for what ever liberal hack gets nominated as there wont be any real difference.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Yes... He was a better gov than Charlie "RINO" Crist (whom he endorsed)... He also has social issues about education and immigration that concern me.

I vote no now. 

I want a core conservative not a GOP darling.

Most people I know in my circles agree... NO on JEB.


----------



## keith9365

Something about American royal families like the Kennedy's and the Bush's grates on me. I jut don't like the idea of it. Yes I would deffinately vote for him over the Hildabeast.


----------



## Mad Trapper

TorontoGal said:


> I'm an outsider looking in, would love to know how you guys see Jeb Bush, would he be an acceptible president?
> 
> What would a Jeb Bush-Hillary Clinton matchup in 2016 look like? | MSNBC


Hildebeast will keep America on the highway to hell, maybe even speed up Obama's pace.

Bush will steer us in the same direction, just a bit slower, the backroad to hell.

Neither one cares about America. Romney is just as bad, a republican a little left of LBJ

The MSM has it's orders and is already at work deciding whom we will get to vote for.


----------



## Ripon

I'm not sure I can agree with your assessment. For example I don't know Jeb's opinion on obamacare? I've head he supports Common Cause and immigration reform but to suggest his immigration stance is the same has hilda's is disingenuous unless you got a link to back that up? Simply because he doesn't have the hard line anti criminal invasion immigration stance I do doesn't mean he's as open border as hilda. Also I don't believe for a minute he'd try to expand government to the same extent as hilda. Hilda is the ultimate "it takes a village" you just have pay for candidate and that's not Bush.

And most important to me personally is that I believe Jeb would defend the majority (sadly not all) of our gun rights and certainly more so then the hildabeast.



GasholeWillie said:


> Just watched a report/interview with 2 political strategists. Currently, there are 23 persons on the R side that are eyeing a run for POTUS. Plenty are meeting with the bundler fund raisers to see if it might be feasable to run.
> 
> Hillary will likely run. Bush will likely run. I see little difference between the 2. Both want open borders, both like common core education, both like Obama care, both want to further expand the size and scope of govt. A general consensus of the interview was that whoever runs better articulate a plan to change our current course. The voters sent that message this last election cycle. We ended up with 1 party in charge of legislation and 2 wienies leading the way (McConnell & Boner)


----------



## Diver

To over generalize, the Democrat position is open borders and the right wing of the Republican position is build a fence. The Bush's, Rick Perry, and some other Republicans are open to changes to the current law that will rationalize it and make it more workable without necessarily legalizing 11-12 million illegals. Jeb Bush is married to a Hispanic woman and he has written a book on the subject. Today I ordered the book from Amazon to find out more about his position.

As for Common Core, my sense is that what was once a decent idea has become politicized due to it being used to promote a liberal agenda and it is now doomed and Jeb is running behind the times with that one.

Personally, I expect all the candidates to modify their positions somewhat over the next two years. I also think these two issues are less important than the economy and our foreign policy. They are probably more relevant to the primaries than the general election.


----------



## tango

Jeb was a good Governor for Florida.( Except when he involved himself in the Terri Shivo case).
He is all for Common Core, which sux, and he will be for big Government, which also sux!
He may be a good President and I will vote for him against Hillary or Warren, but, surely there's someone besides a Bush Or Clinton to be President.


----------



## knfmn1

tango said:


> surely there's someone besides a Bush Or Clinton to be President.


I sure hope so. The Bush and Clinton families have both done their best to destroy the constitution over the past 20+ years.


----------



## HuntingHawk

For those that have stated the JEB is for open borders, what is your reference for such statement?


----------



## ApexPredator

Huh I skimmed this kinda fast but what about Ron Paul or Rand Paul I know Ron said hes not going to do it but I do write him a letter every so often begging him to reconsider. Rand isnt looking to shabby not his dad for sure but not bad either


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

I will double check, but I thought "the Pauls" want to do slash the defense budget, and VA programs. Rand has made back-room deals before.


----------



## Mad Trapper

ApexPredator said:


> Huh I skimmed this kinda fast but what about Ron Paul or Rand Paul I know Ron said hes not going to do it but I do write him a letter every so often begging him to reconsider. Rand isnt looking to shabby not his dad for sure but not bad either


Ron's run was sabotaged by the puppeteers running the MSM and the RINO National Committee itself. Dr. Paul won delegates from Massachusetts and the basturd RINOs would not seat them. That was the last straw for me as if you vote R- in a primary your vote don't count. If you think the R(INO)NC cares about you or America think again.

Rand is not what his father is and some of his votes have shown that.


----------



## ApexPredator

Ow just because I am in the military I cant think that the defense budget could use some trimming. LOL anyways I hate fraud waste and abuse and theres a lot of it, The military would do fine on 80% of the current budget if they would quit wasting some much dam money heres an example i had personally.

1 armored car cost the govt 5k a month has driver and maintenance provided with it as well as gas and logs about 500 miles a month. We could not trade those for US Govt owned vehicles because of the risk of us driving and because then we would have to do maintenance on them and there were oodles of them just sitting around. there were 50 contracted vehicles 250000 a month 1 brand new car costs give or take 100k that 2.5 new cars a month with a service life of about 10 years ow and the contracted cars where much more restrictive so we had to unofficially use the other ones a lot of the time anyways.

Anyone thats ever participated in a 250000 dollar spendex would know and relate whats a spendex you ask well it works like this YEAR 1 Unit A requested and received 100000 rounds for training Unit B requested and received 100000 rounds for training. Unit A used 100000 rounds during "Training" Unit B used 50000 rounds during training returned 50000 unused rounds YEAR 2 Unit A requests and receives 100000 rounds for training Unit B again Requests 100000 rounds but the request is denied citing previous years expenditure and is allotted only 50000k rounds with an extra 25000 pending 2star approval. Unit B learns its lesson and conducts spend it exercises until training quota is again approved for 100000k. The military could learn to be a bit more fruegal but I DO NOT SUPPORT TAKING MY PAY OR MY BROTHERS IN ARMS PAY. Trim it where it should be trimmed.


----------



## Jeep

I am reading a lot about conspiracies. Every candidate has something I do not like about them. But not every Candidate has something I do like. Unless you find a rancher who loves guns and goes to church and doesn't want immigration, you have no viable candidate.

We for one do not need reform, we need enforcement of what we have, and that includes all, no new laws no reform.


----------



## ApexPredator

I agree I remember Ron asking his supporters to not attack the supporters of the other republicans running against him when that drama went down. There was some talk he could have split the republican party but would lose the presidential anyways so he didn't. Rand isnt his father but he sorta leans that way and from the other candidates the lesser of two weevils "My friend one always chooses the lesser of two weevils."


----------



## Jeep

I remember not having training budgets, because of waste. And yes the lesser of to weevils.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

I experienced painful "right-sizing" under 3 presidents.
When you're at-sea you can only hope somebody in the limestone castles knows what they're doing.
Both parties do "symbolic" cuts. "Wild Bill" Clinton cut the chaplain corps, FBI, and CIA funding. Even the base closures of the 90's "did" result in some savings they were grossly political in the facade of "bi-partisanship".

While I did vote for Jeb (2x) he is very much a "Boehner" republican.

I think the Tea Party conservatives are gaining grassroots strength to stop another establishment RINO from becoming POTUS.


----------



## Dubyagee

I hope you are correct.


----------



## Ripon

Ron's was sabotaged by the fact he was a libertarian trying to run as a Republican. As a Republican I'd have left the party run by Ron Paul and voted for current loser in charge. Paul and his followers ignore history, particularly that after WWI when our nation figured it could trust the world to do the right things and leave us alone a result of which was WWII. Anyone that advocates closing nearly all foreign bases deserves the small following he gets and that is not the position of the Republican party which he (Paul) really lied about being a member of. I'd have more respect for Paul if he ran on the Libertarian ticket since he was in fact a libertarian. Just because that party gets 1.1% of the national vote doesn't mean its members can lie about their party affiliation to try and corrupt another party.



Mad Trapper said:


> Ron's run was sabotaged by the puppeteers running the MSM and the RINO National Committee itself. Dr. Paul won delegates from Massachusetts and the basturd RINOs would not seat them. That was the last straw for me as if you vote R- in a primary your vote don't count. If you think the R(INO)NC cares about you or America think again.
> 
> Rand is not what his father is and some of his votes have shown that.


----------



## Urinal Cake

This just out today:
How Twitter Reacted to Jeb Bush's 2016 Announcement


----------



## ApexPredator

What matters more that you toe the party line or do whats right.


----------

